# Once in a lifetime hike



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

Got a call from my mom up in Washington State a few months ago that she was going to come to Utah and go hiking in the Uintas this summer. She has wanted to do this particular hike since she was a young girl but just never got the chance and she said that it was either this year or never.... She intended to go by herself, but being the dutiful son that I am, I volunteered to take some time off work and go with her.  My oldest boy wanted to go too so we got our gear ready to go and here was the result.

Day 1: Everyone's all smiles









MREs are a novelty.... at first.









The dogs....









Fishing is serious business....









Thank goodness for mole skin...









Grandma showing us up....









I was off at the stream filtering drinking water and handed her my pole. When I came back to the lake this is what I found. 

Much better than MREs....









The hike out....









All said and done we covered just over 20 miles in 3 1/2 days, spent time in some of the most beautiful country I have ever seen, caught tons of fish, shared new and old stories, successfully completed one of my mom's lifelong dreams, and I got to spend some time with two of my favorite people. I was really proud of both of them.

You can see in that last picture that I'm carrying two packs. I had serious doubts about taking my son along for that very reason, but I have to say I was really impressed. He carried that thing right up until the last afternoon and I only had to carry it about three miles. Not bad for a 7-year-old.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

that's awesome...looks like you guys had a great time..that fish is way nice your mom picked up..and I love the pack dogs :lol: good work.. nice to spend some quality time in the high country


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome. Just awesome. Thanks for sharing the story and pics.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice report! That fish is a HOG! Just about the biggest Brookie I've seen from the Uintas. That's what it's all about, making memories with the ones we love. Nice job!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

looks like a great time! Looks like a heavy pack you had there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

castnblast ...you're a good man !! 8) 

Glad to got to spend some time with the family and have such an enjoyable time.....

Thanks for sharing this with us!!

Dog packs ?? //dog//


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

I know, the dog packs are kind of tree-huggerish, but I used to see people using them on their dogs when I hiked in the Cascades and for a trip like that I just thought the dogs should carry their own food. My own pack was heavy enough.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

castnblast said:


> I know, the dog packs are kind of tree-huggerish, but I used to see people using them on their dogs when I hiked in the Cascades and for a trip like that I just thought the dogs should carry their own food. My own pack was heavy enough.


Actually, a good idea. Nice looking troop you have there !!

Your Mom and your son...pretty tough.....a heck of a lot more than I could do !! :|


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a lot of miles but looks like some great scenery and a nice brook to boot!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

castnblast said:


> I just thought the dogs should carry their own food. My own pack was heavy enough.


I agree 100%


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

The one disappointing thing about the whole trip was that we didn't see any animals.... (Probably the dogs and the little kid talking at the top of his voice didn't help). I had been told that there are lots of blue grouse up there so Imay have to make a return trip to look again.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:shock: :shock: 

Incredible trip. I'm impressed with your Mom and boy. Good for you to get out with them like that. Wow...Just wow.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll echo everyone else on congratulating you on a job well done. Especially going with your mom even though she would have gone alone. We should never pass up opportunities like that. Great pics and great report. Sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

YOU'RE #1 CASTNBLAST!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Great post. It just dose'nt get any better than that.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice trip and HUGE brook for the Uintas!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I bet you got home more tired than you probably have been in the last couple years, sat down and just couldn't stop smiling at all the fun that you had! At least that's what I picture myself doing after a great time like that. :mrgreen:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

IMPRESSIVE ALL AROUND! 8)


----------

